# Digicam Recommendations (less than 12k)



## RaptorX (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'll be taking my vacation in September and will be traveling to multiple places. I currently don't own a digicam. Not sure about the best models in the market.

This camera will be my goto party and travel camera. Everything from family photos to outdoor landscape pictures will be taken. 

 -I've been interested in photography for a while now. I considered a semi slr for 15-16k but I think it would be a better idea to buy a compact digicam for under 12k (preferably less) that gives me some options and manual settings to learn some basic aspects of photography like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, AND THEN maybe move on to a more advanced camera down the line. Is this a good idea?

 -If I were to travel abroad to the states, is there a converter charger of some kind I could purchase from here? If so, any recommendations?

 -What else should I purchase along with the camera. Which brand/model memory card should I purchase?

 -A viewfinder would be an added bonus. not sure if any of the compact digicams offer viewfinders. Not the most important factor though.

 Here are a few cameras that I'm considering. Feel free to recommend any other models from other brands if it's a better option.

 Canon Powershot SX130 IS- 10.7k

 Nikon CoolPix S3100 - 8.7k (6.8k at flipkart)

 Canon IXUS 115 HS - 9.2k

 Panasonic Lumix DMC ZR3- 12.3

 Sony CyberShot DSC T99 -9k

 Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 -10.7k (flipkart vs 13k at letsbuy)

 Also wanted to know if I should stick to a certain brand for after sales service or warranty/service center reason.

 Any recommendations and reasons as to why I should choose a specific model would be appreciated. 

Thanks.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sounava (Aug 18, 2011)

If you head over to the US, buy compact cameras from there. They are hell lot of cheap over there than in India. For example Canon S95 costs 16k there and 26k in India. And yes, those converters are easily available, and they are quite cheap in India.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 18, 2011)

My suggestion for u is Nikon S8100 for 11.8-11.9k with 8GB card+4GB card and Cary case  from letsbuy.
Thats the best you can get.
All the other options u have listed above are not that good or can say they can't be compared to S8100, BTW I don't know much about Panasonic so can't say anything about that


----------

